# anyone tryed improving brain performance with neurofeedback technologies ?



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

im not pushing this i just randomly came across it .






http://www.brainworksneurotherapy.com/neurofeedback-stress-anxiety


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did it , just went past appointment 20 and Ive had various results. Im happy with the results, Im able to do some more then before and a lot of people notice changes in me.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is risky, when i was doing this is made my schizophrenia worse.
Its weird i see this come up after talking about my diagnosis on another thread.
It can make your brain chemicals go wrong. Anything that has to do with your neurotransmitters should be taken with caution or with a professional.

It does work well i had a headache and it took it away. I tried one for a toothache and for lucid dreaming and insomnia too. Just be careful how much you do it, i went overboard with binaurial beats.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

i did go to a place called the Hallowell Center, with the famous doctor Hallowell, but he didnt treat me. I originally started it for add and Social Anxiety. I wasnt goign to often, maybe ever 5 -6 weeks until i got to this point, now its kinda seldom. then i was going every 7th week. I kind of sloweed up cause of funds and my improvement. I may not need a whole lot more. She mentioned that sometime ago . From what i read people go to 30 to 40 appointments. She really told me Im not that far off though. Maybe i think you went to often. I know my grandmother did it so long ago cause she had a breakdown. due to worrying or something, depression, anxiety, stress, ecetera all ran in the family. Are you okay though? Thanks for the tip, I may go just for the counseling now and so much the neurofeedback. I can just see what the therapist says after an evaluation. Anytime you need someone to talk to hit me up


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

hemeispheric syncrynization i listen to one daily. the insight cd from

http://www.immramainstitute.com/insight-program-relaxation-meditation-insomnia/


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I may go for more neurofeedback sessions. I want to call the insurance company and see what they will do for this place with the same therapist. Im going to hang in there and try to get around.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im guessing I will make another appointment sooner or lateror when money or time permits. I want to get an evaluation to see where I stand and how much more I may need.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im going to call this week and see if i can schedule an appointment 3 weeks from now I think. I look forward to them to see how much progress i can make. I want to get an evaluation.


----------



## boritta (Nov 21, 2012)

a great web site about neurofeedback therapy including articles and videos:

*http://cocukvegenc.com/icerikdetay-132/dikkat-eksikligi-nedenleri-ve-neurofeedback-tedavisi.html*


----------



## boritta (Nov 21, 2012)

a great web site about neurofeedback therapy including articles and videos:

*http://cocukvegenc.com/icerikdetay-132/dikkat-eksikligi-nedenleri-ve-neurofeedback-tedavisi.html*


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

how much is that in US dollars? it looks expensive lol. is it worth it for someone who makes minimum wage?

do binaurial beats really work? do you need a really good set of headphones for one?
i tried them in the past but they never changed my mood or did anything


----------



## boritta (Nov 21, 2012)

I found a very interesting web site full of articels and videos about neurofeedback therapy:

*http://cocukvegenc.com/icerikdetay-132/dikkat-eksikligi-nedenleri-ve-neurofeedback-tedavisi.html*


----------

